# Soured milk, can I make anything with it?



## Kat (Jul 5, 2006)

i went on vacation last friday and forgot to use up the half gallon of milk in the fridge.  come back today and it's gone sour.  is there anything i can make with it, or just dump it out?  i don't really want to waste the whole thing.

thanks-kat


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 5, 2006)

If it is consistancy of butter milk then you can make pan cakes if not you probably can still use it to tenderise some meat, but make sure it doesn't have bitter taste.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 5, 2006)

It also works in coffee cakes or kugelhopf.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 6, 2006)

It sounds like you probably have a jug of "spoiled" milk. Take a whiff - do you want that flavor in something you are going to eat? If not, toss it. It will not taste like buttermilk or sour cream - it will taste like it smells.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 6, 2006)

I have used soured milk to make cornbread if it isn't to far gone. If it's chunky I'd toss it.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2006)

If there was any milk that had just 'turned' my granny used it to make scones.  But, not lumpy milk!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 9, 2006)

I think using spoiled milk put you at risk of food poisening.


----------



## Swann (Jul 9, 2006)

How about chocolate cake??? If the milk has been refrig. it can be soured but not poisoness to you. Soured milk was used on the farm for cottage cheese and other soft cheeses as well as lots of cooking. Milk was frequently left out to sour so it could be used for baking. Yogurt too.... low heating sours it... you can drink it too if you have a mind too.


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2006)

When it doubt throw it out.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 10, 2006)

Yecth, the smell of soured/spoiled milk is unpleasant.  I would throw it out.  It's not worth the risk!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jul 10, 2006)

I googled sour milk recipe and got this

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sour+milk++recipe&btnG=Google+Search

This one has useful info.
http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/121/


----------

